# In honor of National Wing Day....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I cooked up some wings tonite.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Pay, Do you brine your wings before cooking them? If not, give it a try next time and notice the difference it makes. I try to soak mine for 6-12 hours before cooking.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

How about the brine mix recipe Bo?


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

just water and salt. I wash and prep the wings. Put wings in large popcorn bowl. In a gallon tea pitcher I add about 1/2-2/3 cup of salt and stir. Pour brine over wings till covered and put in ref. and let sit till ready to cook.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Well, it can't be any simpler than that. And rite down my alley and in keepin with my doctrine: KEEP IT SIMPLE. Thanks Bo.


----------

